# SATA an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 2.0



## xjmdolby (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe hier schon so einige Postings gelesen, wie man SATA-Treiber installiert, aber es paßt nicht zu meinem Problem.

Habe das ASUS A/N8X Deluxe 2.0 und heute eine Hitachi-SATA-160 GB-Platte bekommen.

Aber im Bios wird sie nicht erkannt. Habe an einen IDE-Platte mein Win XP-Prof SP1. Habe mir die SATA-Treiber von ASUS besorgt, weil Mainborad-CD nach Umzug verschwunden.
Ich habe das nach Lesen in dem Board so verstanden, das erst mal im Gerätemanager ein Raid-Controller da sein muss und dann die Treiber zu installieren sind. Aber wie kriege ich den Raid-Controller installiert ? Von wo her ?

Was muß ich im BIOS einstellen und wo?

Wie kann ich auf ein bestehendes WIN XP den Controller installieren ? Oder muß ich auf die neue Platte unbedingt ein Neu-Installation machen.

Die Platte ist sauber angeschlossen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Jochen


----------



## xjmdolby (21. Juni 2004)

Alles zurück 

Auf dem Board war der Jumper auf SATA-Disabled gestellt, warum auch immer.
Controller wurde dann automatisch beim nächsten Hochfahren installiert. Anschließend Treiber drauf und fertig war's.

Aber: Ich habe anschließend mit Norton Ghost mein C-Partition auf die neue Platte kopiert, damit ich nicht alle neu installieren mußte. Klappte super, konnte die neue Platte über Boot-Manager auswählen und sie fuhr hoch.

Ich möchte aber, dass meine erste Platte automatisch die neue wird und nicht über Boot-Manager auswählen, sprich ich möchte meine alte Platte als Slave (erweiterte Partion mit logischen Laufwerken dahinter hängen).

Habe auf der alten Platte C:, in erw. Partition D,E;F. Reicht es, die Primärpartition auf der alten Platte zu löschen ? Also, ich möchte iene große erweiterte Partition über beiden Platten haben, mit nur einer Start-Partition auf der neuen Platte.

Über Hilfe wäre dankbar.

Gruß Jochen


----------

